# Rockwell's "Jaw Horse"



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Some of you may know what this is. Its been advertised on TV lately.

For those of you not familiar with this tool, its a cross between a vise and a saw horse. Its heavy duty, and has three folding legs, which makes it nice when on uneven ground.

It can clamp stuff you're working on like another pair of hands, making working by yourself a lot easier.

I bought one. Used it today when I replaced some damaged boards on my deck. Using the jaw horse to securely hold the boards as I cut them with my sawsall, I was done in no time.

I'll be using this sucker for all sorts of stuff!

(I would post a pic, but its just too complicated right now.)


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Jezcruzen said:


> I would post a pic, but its just too complicated right now.


no problem


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Remember the old Workmate? Kinda like that too. Very handy for the person going it alone.


----------



## Jezcruzen (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, Blob.

Yeah, I remember the "Work Mate". Never used one, but this thing here is Da Bomb! Weighs about 45/50lbs. Plenty sturdy.


----------



## GaryS (Nov 15, 2011)

The better half gave me one for Christmas, but I haven't had a chance to use it yet. It certainly is heavy duty!


----------



## elder (Oct 25, 2008)

I have one and keep finding uses for it. With an upright 2x4 in the jaws it can serve as a third hand when nailing a fascia board or whatever overhead.


----------

